# Matching Numbers Car help!



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

This 70 GTO I just got is suppose to be a matching numbers car. I have a few questions.


How to I identify the block cubic inches and block number?
How to identify the cylinder heads?

How do I verify these all match the vin on the car?

I know the vin is located on the frame, the vin plate, door jam sticker, and partially in the body tag. Is there anywhere else the vin is identified?


Is 242 GTO? 

How do I find out it possibly it might have been a judge?



Thanks guys, I know I ask alot of questions.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Here's a good resource for all your questions:
Pontiac Engine Codes

Yes, 242 is a GTO. If the vin starts with anything else, it is not a GTO.

The Judge option is code 332 on the PHS

Don't forget to order up the PHS doc...


----------



## Eric65 (Oct 22, 2004)

To see if the engine is original it will have the last 5 numbers of your VIN code stamped on the block.

They are on the passengers side of the block up by the water pump it make take a lot of cleaning to see them.... they run vertically

The date code of the block will be up on the block by the distributor hole.... usually the engine is created a couple or three weeks before the car is born
Check the online resources for where engine size codes are... 68Green's Year1 is a real good link go there 4 sure
can also try here

http://www.teufert.net/ teufert has a lot of links to stuffs

http://www.teufert.net/identify/identify.htm


To find Judge possibles for a 70.. Only way for sure is PHS .. Some tips on 70 are the grills on a 70 Judge are all black instead of the GTO's argent silver around the bezel(this can be done by cloner though)
The rear spoiler should look factory installed not homemade drilled.. Always on the dash the Judge emblem should be there and should have ram air3 cable dash area ram air hood


----------

